# $500 Budget.



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Welcome to the fourms and to planted tanks . Lets start off with tank size its really up to you do you have room for a big tank like say 40-60gallons? Walmart always has cheap 55gal kit for under $200. For substrate I like eco complete or Seachem Flourite check petco or petsmart cost around $20 a bag on sale. Co2 I have the Milwaukee CO2 Regulator w/Solenoid Diaphragm Valve & Bubble Counter MA957 got from aquacave cost $90 then you are going to need a co2 tank I like the 10 lb. Aluminum Co2 Tank nice and small and last a good year for me got mine at beveragefactor.com $100 shipped but you can get any size you want. Filtration I like the Rena xp3 cost around $100 you will get media and has everything you need for your tank. As for lighting you want a least 2.5watt per gallon with that watt you can grow almost everything. Good Luck on your pick. BTW I started off with a 55gallon and 10gallon.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Heineken357, thanks for that response! As far as the light is concerned what brand do you recommend and what type of Light?

Thanks again.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Np I run Power Compact Fluorescent but now a lot of people are going with the t5 bulbs check out this place click me also coralife lights are also good. What size tank are you going for small or big?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Medium lol I have a 45 Tall but I hate tall tanks ... I wanted a nice long tank, something that seems endless but obviously in a small NYC Apartment a 55 would be pushing it ... but do-able ..... oh how I would love to surprise my girl with a nice 100G lol.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

100g is pushing it hehe. Ya I don't like tall tanks any more I have a 7g tall that I am goin to donate after xmas when I setup my 6g edge. How about a 20-30 long and are you handy with to make a diy stand? Btw what part of Astoria are you from I used to work in the feasts out there.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd start looking on Craigslist and see what you can find.

Keep in mind that the tank itself is usually the cheapest part of any setup, and that it's most likely that you'll need to replace the lighting and possibly also the filter/upgrade the filter on any package deal you may find.


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

HEINEKEN357 said:


> Filtration I like the Rena xp3 cost around $100 you will get media and has everything you need for your tank.


Where are you finding the xP3 for around $100? I've looked all over the place and I haven't been able to find it for less then about $150 by the time you add shipping.


----------



## Airphotog (Aug 21, 2009)

Craigs-list for sure. You should be able to find everything you need. I bought CO2 tanks aquariums filters lights pretty much everything. If you check three or four times a day you can catch stuff before anyone else does. Someone was selling an XP3 here in the Seattle area for $50.00 so they are out there just be patient.


----------



## Airphotog (Aug 21, 2009)

Check this one out.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/for/1512561997.html


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

What about settin up a 33long? 48 12 12


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I would go with a 40 breeder. If you can't find one used, you can get a new one for $100.
I built my stand for $60,
then you can get this light http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1416 for a medium- high-ish light tank for $125 plus about $20 for shipping. 
XP3 for $111 shipped here because they are doing $5.99 shipping and they have $5 coupon codes that you can find online http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3602&prodid=6139&catid=113
That leaves you over $100 for substrate of your choice, hardscape and plants/fish. You can find plants cheap in the s&s here on the forum. :thumbsup: Good luck


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Erloas said:


> Where are you finding the xP3 for around $100? I've looked all over the place and I haven't been able to find it for less then about $150 by the time you add shipping.


http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3602&prodid=6139&catid=113

Merry Christmas! :smile:

EDIT- I just caught that CL beat me to it... LOL


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd also check craigslist. Don't be hasty, you have plenty of time to find a good tank. Make sure the seals are good.

For substrate I'd get mineralized top soil with either turface pro league or 3M (if you can find it) as a cap.

Lighting I'd either build my own canopy with T5HO and an icecap ballast + reflectors, or look for a catalina fixture.

Save money wherever you can because 500.00 may seem like a lot now, but with this hobby it goes fast!


----------



## Airphotog (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr foster has $5.99 shipping on everything right now. Even heavy items.





lauraleellbp said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3602&prodid=6139&catid=113


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

Well that sucks, I just had my dad buy me an XP3 for Christmas and he paid ~$150 for it because that was the best I could find. I had even checked DrsFosterSmith.com too, and the only one I could find has it listed at $185. In fact, even doing a search and checking on their site I can't find the $110 version except via the provided links.


----------



## Airphotog (Aug 21, 2009)

FDNY911 here is an XP3 not far from you for $70.00


http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/for/1506990779.html


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Buy this tank http://www.adgshop.com/90cm_Cube_Garden_p/102-8542.htm, get a print of








and attach it to the back glass. 



Cheers,
Phil


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

A 75 gallon is a great size, 4'x18"x20"
You can probably find one on craigslist for a good price, with the stand and filtration included.

If that is too big, a 3'x18" tank, like a 40 breeder or 58 gallon be good. Wider tanks give you a lot more space for decorations. 

Lighting - T5HO is best. If you want to save money, these are a good choice. http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-ligh.html
A nicer option is http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1638

Substrate - pool filter sand with some fertilizer tabs is pretty much the cheapest you can get. ~$8 per bag (although it may be hard to find, not many pool stores in NY).

Ferts - dry fertilizer, ~$25 for N, P, K, and trace elements
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html

C02 - this will probably be the biggest single expense
A tank is about $60 for a 5 lb
A regulator is about the same
solenoid = ~$30
needle valve = ~$25
check valve = ~$10
PVC diffuser = $15, make it your self http://www.rexgrigg.com/diy-reactor.htm
DIY bubble counter = $0
tubing = $5 if you don't have some already; you only need about a foot

that's about $200 total

Filtration Systems
The XP3 is a great choice, or get something used





Erloas said:


> Well that sucks, I just had my dad buy me an XP3 for Christmas and he paid ~$150 for it because that was the best I could find. I had even checked DrsFosterSmith.com too, and the only one I could find has it listed at $185. In fact, even doing a search and checking on their site I can't find the $110 version except via the provided links.


the $109 price is probably only available because drsfosterandsmith don't know about it. Filters used to be a lot cheaper; prices have really risen significantly. An AC110 was available for $33 for a while, and then ~$45, but those are gone now.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Unless you are going larger than say a 55 gallon, you can do it new for, or close to your budget.

Not knowing what size tank, this is all approximate:

Tank-$100
Stand-$100 (minimum)
CO2-$150
Light-$100 (could be $50-150)
Filter-$50-100

That doesn't include plants, substrate, or heater, these could be cheap or expensive, depending on your choice. I am sure you could spend accouple bucks of your own. This would be for a good setup, you could get a low tech setup for alot less to start out with (no need for a fancy light, co2 or canister filter).


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey everyone thanks for the responses and Merry Christmas!


I am looking into the Substrate and I am looking to go with the ADA Amazon I. Mostly because I usually read a lot of people use it. But I want to know why people don't use the other ones like Malaya or Africana? Is it only the look or color of the Substrate and not the actual effects or benefits of that the Amazon Substrate might have over the other ones or are they all the same (other than color)? I am looking to do an Iwagumi style tank and only use HC.

I also see ADA sells "Power Sand" and Deco Sand ... but apparently they are also beneficial to the plants ... so much to think of ... should I just keep things simple and get the one type of ADA Amazon Sub?

What do you think about the Ebay Lilly's made by "Flo"?
I am going to get the XP3 for filtration.
Recommendations on Heaters? Is it possible to heat the water out of the tank? It looks ugly in-tank. If so, then how is it possible with the XP3?
I have decided to use my current tank, a 45G Tall ('3x'2x'1).
Shrimps and 1 type of school fish. Perhaps someone can give me an amount of fish and what type would be ok at this size tank? I like rummies and cardinals. I also saw one ADA Tank and it had a large school of small, all blue fish ... I don't believe they were Neons tho.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Erloas said:


> Where are you finding the xP3 for around $100? I've looked all over the place and I haven't been able to find it for less then about $150 by the time you add shipping.


SKip it all and look at SunSun filters! Check out my review(look for posts by me)


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey over_stocked you a FireMedic? I work BLS for FDNY EMS, thanks for the advice, i am reading your thread now.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

How is the soil GLA sells?

Since I am starting emersed do I need to buy HC that is emersed or can I buy from a LFS that has it submerged?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just bought 2 bundles of HC from the LFS. They were in a tank, so I was wondering can I still start my tank as emersed or do I have to fill the tank since they've been groing Submerged?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

you can grow it however you want 
hc converts back and forth from emersed to immersed very well, IME


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Also is there anything I should know about the Seachem Fluorite Black Sand substrate?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

CL said:


> you can grow it however you want
> hc converts back and forth from emersed to immersed very well, IME


Great So I think I am going to do it emersed first. Should I add some Excel to the Spray bottle or add anything?

Also the HC is about 3-4 inches long .... What do I do about that? Cut them down? Can I replant the Cut parts? I am assuming it would need some sort of root to spread out to keep it self in place correct?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You don't need Excel if you're growing plants emersed, the plants can pull all the carbon they need out of the CO2 in the air.

I would either dose other ferts or prep the substrate with ferts, though.

Yes you can trim the HC and replant the stems. Just remove the leaves at the base of the trimmings and stick them down into the substrate and they'll root themselves.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

It would be very difficult to dose excel to an emersed tank, because the water volume is hardly anything. Excel is very toxic in high concentrations.

It's pointless, too, since the plants just use atmospheric CO2.



As for the equipment and stuff

There are several inline heaters available that you attach to the intake or output of the canister filter.
You'll need two 9 liters bags of aquasoil for a good 2-3" layer in the 3'x1' tank.


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

FDNY911 said:


> Hello everyone, I am New to the Planted Tank world and I love it. I have a $500 Budget for Christmas this year from my girlfriend :drool: !
> 
> I know what to get if I was doing a reg FW tank with no plants, but when it comes to a planted tank I am clueless as to what I should buy. I have a tendancy to just buy crap I feel I will "one day" need, and there goes the budget! So I was hoping to get some feedback so to speak from you experts.
> 
> ...


Lighting? Odyssea T5ho $50 shipped from ebay new and works well for medium light at 18" from substrate and low light 21" from substrate. 

Substrate? Seachem Flourite $17 a bag at petsmart.

Ferts? Look into the EI with dry fertz here.

C02? Purchase Seachem Excel and skip the C02 for now until you learn how to manage a planted tank. You can get that here

Filtration Systems? Ehiem classic is the best, quietest, most reliable and inexpensive too. You can get those here

What size tank do you recommend for a beginner and a small budget? 20 gallon long but if you do get this short tank than you don't need a T5ho light (too much light). Instead try the current Setellite Plus LED here or a Finnex. Be warned though the Finnex LED have a short warranty although many here love them. 

Buy a good book like the Ecology of the Planted Aquarium and learn as much as you can so you don't spend money on something you don't need or from bad advice.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, this thread is really, really old.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

very old...


----------



## Algae. (Apr 12, 2014)

good game


----------

